# Fox news



## WillowTree (Dec 27, 2009)

Is reporting another Nigerian man aboard a flight from Amerstam has been apprehended aboard a Delta flight..


My My MY!


link when available. it's on the TV


----------



## WillowTree (Dec 27, 2009)

Police Arrest 'Disruptive' Passenger Aboard Plane at Detroit Airport - Local News | News Articles | National News | US News - FOXNews.com


----------



## ba1614 (Dec 27, 2009)

WillowTree said:


> Is reporting another Nigerian man aboard a flight from Amerstam has been apprehended aboard a Delta flight..
> 
> 
> My My MY!
> ...



They better not bloody his lip!


----------



## Yurt (Dec 27, 2009)

and obama lounges in hawaii


----------



## xotoxi (Dec 27, 2009)

Yurt said:


> and obama lounges in hawaii


 
Would you like him to travel to Detroit to help with the investigation?


----------



## Samson (Dec 27, 2009)

xotoxi said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > and obama lounges in hawaii
> ...



I'd like him to vacation in Detroit.


----------



## Missourian (Dec 27, 2009)

xotoxi said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > and obama lounges in hawaii
> ...




You're right of course,  with Janet in charge I wouldn't want to fly either.

If Obama comes back from Hawaii by ship...will the ship be Navy One?


----------



## WillowTree (Dec 27, 2009)

Missourian said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



He should try hang gliding.. It's fun.


----------



## Zona (Dec 27, 2009)

Meanwhile, the families of the people killed in Iraq had a horrible holiday.  They all wrote me and said so.

Obama should be at every airport ensuring there are no issues.  Damn him.


----------



## namvet (Dec 27, 2009)

Missourian said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...


----------



## concept (Dec 27, 2009)

Time to start flushing these guys out at altitude.


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 27, 2009)

Missourian said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



Wish it was the Titanic.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Dec 27, 2009)

As much as I hate Obama, let's be fair.  We can't blame the recent terrorist activity on him.  Let's put the blame where it belongs and that's on the terrorist.  I'm just happy no one has been killed with the mess.  Time to start making everybody fly naked.  That should solve the problem.


----------



## Yurt (Dec 27, 2009)

xotoxi said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > and obama lounges in hawaii
> ...



obama is on vacation, how can you expect him to run the country?


----------



## kyzr (Dec 27, 2009)

Yurt said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



Remember how the MSM whined about how much vacation Bush took?  I don't care about the vacation time, I care that Napolitano doesn't know how to keep terrorists off planes or out of the US.


----------



## pete (Dec 27, 2009)

WillowTree said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > xotoxi said:
> ...



If only


----------



## pete (Dec 27, 2009)

Big Black Dog said:


> As much as I hate Obama, let's be fair.  We can't blame the recent terrorist activity on him.  Let's put the blame where it belongs and that's on the terrorist.  I'm just happy no one has been killed with the mess.  Time to start making everybody fly naked.  That should solve the problem.



The line to the rest rooms would be loooong


----------



## Samson (Dec 27, 2009)

Zona said:


> Meanwhile, the families of the people killed in Iraq had a horrible holiday.  They all wrote me and said so.
> 
> Obama should be at every airport ensuring there are no issues.  Damn him.



Were any US troops killed on Christmas?


----------



## jasonmorston (Mar 11, 2011)

willow tree. i must disagree. i pay taxes and bank of america does not. their profit i think was about 119 billion last year. my income was 18,000. the collapseing economy is from rich parasites not paying and using off shore tax havens. they are ripping you off to pay for their greed and excess. while i do agree that the poor should not have a free ride i also belive neither should the rich.


----------



## California Girl (Mar 11, 2011)

jasonmorston said:


> willow tree. i must disagree. i pay taxes and bank of america does not. their profit i think was about 119 billion last year. my income was 18,000. the collapseing economy is from rich parasites not paying and using off shore tax havens. they are ripping you off to pay for their greed and excess. while i do agree that the poor should not have a free ride i also belive neither should the rich.



Not only are you totally off the fucking topic..... this thread is from 2009. Seriously, how much of more stupid do you want to look?


----------



## Samson (Mar 11, 2011)

California Girl said:


> jasonmorston said:
> 
> 
> > willow tree. i must disagree. i pay taxes and bank of america does not. their profit i think was about 119 billion last year. my income was 18,000. the collapseing economy is from rich parasites not paying and using off shore tax havens. they are ripping you off to pay for their greed and excess. while i do agree that the poor should not have a free ride i also belive neither should the rich.
> ...



Well, he hasn't mentioned Bush or Palin yet, so there's still some room before he hits bottom.


----------

